# Costs of FET at ARGC, CRGH and others



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm planning to do a frozen embryo transfer but we're undecided about which clinic to use. I did my first IVF at CRGH which was successful, and am now looking to transfer the remaining frozen embryos. We are finding it really hard to compare the prices as I understand the costs eventually depend on exactly what drugs / treatment you receive. Can anyone who has had FET done at ARGC, or CRGH or other really good clinics please let me know roughly how much your treatment eventually cost and whether you had a good experience?

Sorry if this has been asked a million times, but would really appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## orange73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Jesst,

I'm about to undergo a FET at CRGH so won't know the full costs until the cycle is complete, but at the moment with drugs sourced outside the clinic at approx £1000 (included in price) it looks to be estimating about £4,500 incl. initial consultation, bloods 3D SIS and DET etc.  I'm sure some of the ladies/gents on the CRGH site will be able to give a lot more accurate info to you though.  I have a breakdown sitting in front of me... could you call up the clinic and ask for a copy?

Best of luck,

Orange x


----------



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks for your reply! I did get sent a price list by CRGH but I don't know what else will need to be factored into the cost (bloods, tests etc etc). Right off the price list CRGH charge for FET is more than 2k, whereas for ARGC it's only 1k. But I've heard that ARGC adds up to be much more expensive? 

I tried call CRGH for more information today as well but couldn't get through to anyone...that's not a good sign.


----------

